# Grauenhaftes Festplatten Brummen



## Käksch (2. Dezember 2010)

Morgen
Hab jetz schon meine 3. 1TB Festplatte vom 3. Hersteller und alle vibrieren und brummen rythmisch. Das ist so nervig. Wenn man die Hand rauflegt merkt man ein leichtes an und abschwellen der Vibrationen. Das überträgt sich furchtbar aufs Gehäuse. Ist besonders schlimm wenn man die rechte Seitenwand ranschraubt. Ich denke mal weil die Kabel die Seitenwand berühren. Hab das Gehäuse mal auf Luftpolsterfolie gestellt und es ist traumhaft ruhig geworden.
Sind 1TB chronisch am Brummen und vibrieren? Kommt mir nach 3 Platten so vor. Hat jemand die selben Erfahrungen gemacht und hat vielleicht jemand Rat?

MfG Käksch


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

naja ne festplatte is mechanisch. is klar dass da was brummt. und wenn die vibrationen gerade so ungünstig liegen, dass sie volle latte ins gehäuse abgegeben werden, dann klappert das schon ordentlich. entkoppel die dinger mal mit hosengummi oder schaumstoff. dann dürfte der krach weg sein.


----------



## Käksch (2. Dezember 2010)

Die sind in nem schicken Laufwerkskäfig auf so kleine Schienen die leicht per Gummiringe entkoppelt sind. Da is kein Platz weiter irgendwas reinzuquetschen. Es hört nur auf zu brummen wenn ick die Platte auf nen Luftpolsterkissen aufn Gehäuseboden lege. Is halt nur das was ich nich unbedingt will. Endlich nen neues Gehäuse mit Festplattenkäfig und dann kann ick die da nich rinnschieben.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja die liegen manchmal so blöd, dass das gehäuse die vibratinen komplett weiter gibt. musste mal in nen anderen schacht bauen. ich hab ds porblem zwischendurch auch. bissle wackeln, bissle schrauben loser oder fester drehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe aktuell 2 F3 1TB drin und keine brummt irgendwie komisch, selbst mit den Gehäusen davor war auch mit mehreren Platten nix zu hören. Von meinen letzten 25 Samsung Platten brummte nur eine in einem ext. Gehäuse ( im Tower ist die ruhig ). Was hast du für ein Gehäuse? Wenn das Kabel irgendwie stören sollte drehe die Platte mal um oder versuche gewinkelte Stecker. Ist das in den anderen Schächten genauso, oder gibt es da Unterschiede? vielleicht mal die Schiene weiten oder etwas strammer biegen.


----------



## Vaykir (2. Dezember 2010)

wie ich schon sagte: es kommt drauf an, wie die festplatte die vibration weitergibt.
ich hab meine 2 caviar blue auch eigl entkoppelt und hochkant im gehäuse verbaut (is so vorgegeben). da hat sich 2 jahre gar nix getan und auf einmal denke ich das gehäuse fliegt auseinander, weil eine der platten so ungünstig die vibrationen weitergab, dass selbst vorne die gehäusetür geschlackert hat. ich musste dann stück papier dazwischen klemmen.
mittlerweile hab ich die eine in nen anderen schacht gepackt und nu is wieder alles ruhig.
leider macht die pumpe jetzt stress


----------



## rabe08 (2. Dezember 2010)

2 Samsungs 1TB stehen gerade 10cm links von meinen Füßen. Das Gehäuse ist im Moment an beiden Seiten auf. Ich höre nur das klicken von den Schreib- und Lesevorgängen des Schrittmotors für die Schreiblesekopf-Positionierung. Kein brummen. Beide, genau wie die 320er Platte, die auch noch läuft, sind entkoppelt eingebaut. Wenn Du das Problem schon mit 3 Platten hattest, würde ich ich nicht auf die Platte tippen... Sie scheinen aufs übelste mit dem Gehäuse gekoppelt zu sein. Super Tipp, wie schon Vaykir sagte, Hosengummi. Einweckglas-Gummies gehen auch, 2 Überkreuz spannen und die Platte einfach dazwischenhängen. Nimm irgendeinen Rahmen für 5,25" und bastel Dir was. Mit solch Lösungen kann keine gekaufte Lösung mithalten. Oder einfach einen Schaumstoffblock auf 5,25" zuschneiden, in die Mitte ein 3,5" "Loch" für die HDD und gut ist. Die HDD-Temperatur wird überbewertet...


----------



## Käksch (2. Dezember 2010)

Die scheiß Platten müssen irgend ne Resonanzfrequenz von meinem Gehäuse treffen. Werd halt erstma die Luftkissenfolie nehmen. Damit ist fast nichts zu hören. 
Mal gucken ob ich sonst noch solche Gummis auftreiben kann.
Danke an alle.


----------

